# Horse Jumped Cattle Guard!! How to keep him from jumping again?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Barbed wire is okay to have, to long as it is properly secured and not hanging loose anywhere. Barbed wire CAN cause some major injuries, and can rub off a nice mane if the horse sticks his head through. 

A good way to keep horses away from barbed is to put up electric band or wire. You can get solar powered, and battery powered chargers that last a surprisingly long time. 


As for the cattle guard, is there anyway to fence off a section out of the trucks way and away from the oil rig at all? Thats the only solution I can think of.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Cattle guards are super dangerous for horses because their bones can be thinner in their legs than cows and can get caught in the guards. Barbed wire is dangerous for horses as well, it is hard to see and can cause some nasty cuts. 

I dont know what to suggest since you also have the oil well going on there


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've always been told not to use barbedwire unless, the horse is unlikely to attempt to jump or charge the fence. Also it should be put up correctly and not have loose bit hanging around.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Barbed wire has the potential to be very dangerous for horses but as long as they respect it, then it should be okay. That is what I have around my pasture. As for the issue with the cattle guard, I agree with twogeldings. The safest way to remedy that is to fence off the road and the well from the pasture. I have seen a horse fall into a cattle guard and it was the most awful thing I have ever seen so I absolutely hate them. Do you own the property your horse is on? If you do, you may want to talk with someone from management of the company that manages the well and tell them that you have horses and don't want them to have access to the cattle guard. You might be able to get them to fence off the road. We have tons of wells here and some of them are completely separated from the rest of the pasture by fencing. I hope everything works out okay.

The only other option I can think of is they have these mock-gates designed for electric fencing. It is made of 2 fiberglass poles that are not connected in the middle and are attached to springs at the ends so that vehicles can drive through the middle and the poles split on each side of the car then spring back to a straight line. They also have ribbons that hang down to make them more visible and keep animals from going under them. I am not sure but I think they are made by Centaur Fencing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is the site where I saw it. The car can drive through without the driver having to get out.

Drive-Thru Electric Gate (Equine - Equipment Supplies - Electric Fencing - Accessories)


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

That thing is so cool!!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow smrobs that's a very cool piece of kit right there. I bookmarked the site. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

My landlord years ago had one of these for his cattle. The horses respected it (nothing hanging off it like it the picture) and so did the cows to a point. The calves had no idea and one tried to jump it. He ended up getting shocked the entire time while getting off of it. I was about 12 yrs old and had no idea what to do. Oh, the llamas couldnt care less, they just went right through it.
I think it looks like a great alternative for horses though.
I would put up an electric fence along with the barbed wire if it were myself. Barbed wire scares me.


----------

